# BREMONT CUSTOMER SERVICE - ANYONE ELSE HAD PROBLEMS?



## swallowsrest

Hello the forum.

i have a Bremont ALT and its just turned 3.5 years old. I Noticed recently that its running fast? 1 min per day possibly. So contacted Bremont by telephone this week. Firstly when asking for the Service dept the lady seemed bewildered and said could i hold. She the came back to me and asked what I was wanting. I told her a watch servicing issue. She then put me on hold again. Then she came back to me and "urrr, ummm best you email your request to customer service....." REALLY???

So I sent an email explaining that maybe my watch needs a service (although I'm advised by specialists that 3.5 years old watch requiring a service is ridiculous, never mind a FULL service as suggested by Bremont). I was sent two options by email £445 for a full service (huge amount of work) and £5k + if i wanted the sapphire Chrystal replaced at the same time.... I assume maybe the later was a typo from Bremont? £5k...

Having requested again to Bremont "Do I need a FULL service for a watch 3.5 years old and running fast" I was told they suggest 3-5 year service intervals "and" as my watch is outside of warranty other work is chargeable?

WOW! Having previously owned 3 Rolex subs, and a Breitling I was expecting far better customer service from Bremont. Rolex are not suggesting 3- 5 year service intervals neither are Breitling?

Bremont has a good following BUT good customer service is paramount to their reputation and future standing as a top class watch maker. I'm put off to be honest and contemplating a different watch manufacturer for my next one.

Can i ask the forum members if they have experienced similar issues or is it just me?

Does the forum this a top brand watch should require a service at 3.5 years old?

Any advice?

Appreciate your feedback.

Thanks,


----------



## KAW

I think 3-5 year recommended service intervals are pretty common for watches with ETA/Sellita movements unless they've undergone extensive modifications. In-house movements, and co-axials in particular, can go longer without servicing but at the end of the day regular servicing is part of owning a mechanical watch. Your case is a little unusual because I'd say you're typically getting a service to keep the watch functioning without problems, whereas you already have a problem but it's occurred out of the warranty period. You don't mention how often the watch has been running in the 3.5 years you've had it. How often have you worn it during that period? Do you keep it on a winder or do you let it stop when not wearing it? What was the typical accuracy before you noticed the 1min/day gain (I'm assuming it originally displayed chronometer accuracy)?


----------



## KAW

Another thing to bear in mind is a service may be unnecessary but it's difficult to know why the watch is gaining so much based on the information available. E.g. if some components have become dirty or the oiling has become inconsistent then the movement could be suffering a loss of power during operation, which typically causes the watch the run fast. A service would seem suitable in that case. Alternatively some components may have become magnetised and the resulting attraction between them could also rob power. In that case the watch would need to be degaussed.


----------



## JFingers

Yeah, my guess was it got magnetized. Any watch store should be able to de-magnetize it quickly and economically. I'd try that first, see if it clears it up.


----------



## swallowsrest

Thanks Guy's for your feedback. Perhaps its me but I'm a little disappointed with Bremont. I think 3.5 years and being told £450+ for a service leaves a bad taste. In my previous ownerships of Rolex and Breitling I never had to get them serviced (5 years plus then sold on).

I also expected a more professional response from their Head Office rather than a response I'd expect from an Argos store employee....

I don't wear the watch every day but most days. On occasions it has stopped because i forgot to put it in the watch winder. Usually with 36/48 hours? 

Magnetized? Could you explain a little more?

I feel the time has come to move on from my Bremont.................. Any recommendations guys?

Thanks again.


----------



## swallowsrest

*Bremont Reliability at 3.5yrs old>>>*

BREMONT CUSTOMER SERVICE - ANYONE ELSE HAD PROBLEMS? Hello the forum.

i have a Bremont ALT and its just turned 3.5 years old. I Noticed recently that its running fast? 1 min per day possibly. So contacted Bremont by telephone this week. Firstly when asking for the Service dept the lady seemed bewildered and said could i hold. She the came back to me and asked what I was wanting. I told her a watch servicing issue. She then put me on hold again. Then she came back to me and "urrr, ummm best you email your request to customer service....." REALLY???

So I sent an email explaining that maybe my watch needs a service (although I'm advised by specialists that 3.5 years old watch requiring a service is ridiculous, never mind a FULL service as suggested by Bremont). I was sent two options by email £445 for a full service (huge amount of work) and £5k + if i wanted the sapphire Chrystal replaced at the same time.... I assume maybe the later was a typo from Bremont? £5k...

Having requested again to Bremont "Do I need a FULL service for a watch 3.5 years old and running fast" I was told they suggest 3-5 year service intervals "and" as my watch is outside of warranty other work is chargeable?

WOW! Having previously owned 3 Rolex subs, and a Breitling I was expecting far better customer service from Bremont. Rolex are not suggesting 3- 5 year service intervals neither are Breitling?

Bremont has a good following BUT good customer service is paramount to their reputation and future standing as a top class watch maker. I'm put off to be honest and contemplating a different watch manufacturer for my next one.

Can i ask the forum members if they have experienced similar issues or is it just me?

Does the forum this a top brand watch should require a service at 3.5 years old?

Any advice?

Appreciate your feedback.

Thanks,​


----------



## tobytobes

*Re: Bremont Reliability at 3.5yrs old>>>*

i once paid 1200 for a new brietling transocean crystal but this takes the cake.


----------



## geezerbutler

My MBII is 11 months old and just went in for a new crystal as some of the AR coating had rubbed off, which I was less than impressed by given the tough durable watch image that Bremont market so heavily. Cost me £245 which I think is pretty steep compared to other brands. Took about five weeks in the end (I'm in the UK). Didn't get much in the way of communication from Bremont apart from answers to my emails to check progress - despite my request they didn't let me know that the watch had arrived at Bremont HQ safely. Watch came back in perfect condition in a travel case. No paperwork was enclosed to detail what work was done. So, not super impressed. I would say they did the minimum I would expect.


----------



## swallowsrest

well think its time for the Bremont to go then.......

You would think Customer Service is the most important part of their business baring in mine the competition....


----------



## KAW

swallowsrest said:


> ...In my previous ownerships of Rolex and Breitling I never had to get them serviced (5 years plus then sold on).
> 
> I also expected a more professional response from their Head Office rather than a response I'd expect from an Argos store employee....
> 
> I don't wear the watch every day but most days. On occasions it has stopped because i forgot to put it in the watch winder. Usually with 36/48 hours?
> 
> Magnetized? Could you explain a little more?...


Well there are many different attitudes towards the manufacturer's recommended service interval. I believe Rolex recommends a service every 5 years but that doesn't mean there aren't 20 year-old Rolex watches out there still running to chronometer accuracy having never been serviced. Some people will avoid servicing unless there's a problem, others will service regularly to ensure they never encounter a problem and others will get a service just because the bracelet is looking a little rough.

Personally I would have gone back to the retailer first rather than contact Bremont. In either case the watch is out of warranty but the retailer may be prepared to take an initial look at the watch to determine what the problem is for a minimal charge, or perhaps even no charge if you have a good relationship with them. I can appreciate the frustration when you don't get an acceptable response from a manufacturer's and I won't make excuses for them but I've always had more success dealing with retailers instead of manufacturers when I can.

Watch components can become magnetised through exposure to magnetic fields and the resulting magnetic attraction between these components affects the running of the watch. E.g. lets say someone has a tablet with a magnetically attached cover and they regularly leave their watch on top of the tablet. This watch will become magnetised.


----------



## samanator

*Bremont Reliability at 3.5yrs old>>>*

Actually 3-5 years are the suggested service interval (Rolex is 5) for ETA movement. Grand Seiko mechanical are 4 years including Spring Drive. The only one longer is Omega 8xxx and 9xxx movements at 8-10 years. Did you ask what all full service includes? Now the crystal price is about 5 x the norm so I'm guessing it is a typo. I know Longines charges over $1k for 
LLD crystal.


----------



## samanator

swallowsrest said:


> well think its time for the Bremont to go then.......
> 
> You would think Customer Service is the most important part of their business baring in mine the competition....


I think 99% of the people here would say that Bremont CS is at least twice as good as anyone else. Since we really don't know all the details here I'll hold judgement based on my experience.

Merged threads since it was the same OP and same subject.


----------



## sweetsdream

I also had horrible customer service from Bremont. I dropped my MB II on a tile floor which put a small ding but knocked it out of regulation. I brought to my AD and they shipped it off. They did a full service, replaced the case and crown and sent it back about a month later. Went to pick it up at the AD and there was a huge scratch on the sapphire, right across the middle. My AD packed it right back up and sent it back. I was then told that the sapphire was scratched when they got it the first time. After arguing with Antonia via email, she sent me the check in sheet when it was entered into Bremont and sapphire glass damage check box wasn't even done with the same pen and was a check rather than an 'X' like the other boxes. Then I had to wait another month to get it back. I will never buy another Bremont and will be trading my MB II next month. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RegF

Wow!

I just got my MB II back from Bremont after contacting them direct.

The date setting had jammed and then the hands were out of alignment.

I got it 2nd hand from a member here. I enquired direct as the local dealer annoys me.

I was told all was weel and kept informed of the watches progress. I was also alerted to a discrepancy in the serial number and card and then the COSC certificate. All of this was resolved by Bremont, specifically Antonia, for me

I was given an estimate on its repair time and then tracking details when it was on the way.

This was about the best service experience I've had with a watch and light-years ahead of what I got from Doxa on two occasions 

I'm stunned that you have had a different experience.

I couldn't recommend them highly enough, and this from the other side of the planet.


----------



## KILOFINAL

That's terrible. Thanks for the heads up on Bremont



sweetsdream said:


> I also had horrible customer service from Bremont. I dropped my MB II on a tile floor which put a small ding but knocked it out of regulation. I brought to my AD and they shipped it off. They did a full service, replaced the case and crown and sent it back about a month later. Went to pick it up at the AD and there was a huge scratch on the sapphire, right across the middle. My AD packed it right back up and sent it back. I was then told that the sapphire was scratched when they got it the first time. After arguing with Antonia via email, she sent me the check in sheet when it was entered into Bremont and sapphire glass damage check box wasn't even done with the same pen and was a check rather than an 'X' like the other boxes. Then I had to wait another month to get it back. I will never buy another Bremont and will be trading my MB II next month.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Chestnut

samanator said:


> I think 99% of the people here would say that Bremont CS is at least twice as good as anyone else. Since we really don't know all the details here I'll hold judgement based on my experience.
> 
> Merged threads since it was the same OP and same subject.


I think a lot of people, at least the 5 or so I know personally, would say that because Bremont sent them something (like a strap or tang buckle) free of charge. I've yet to hear of a Bremont service report in my circle of friends.


----------



## Rich-L

Always had great service from Bremont, in my limited experience.


----------



## samanator

JP Chestnut said:


> I think a lot of people, at least the 5 or so I know personally, would say that because Bremont sent them something (like a strap or tang buckle) free of charge. I've yet to hear of a Bremont service report in my circle of friends.


I've not gotten extras above what comes when you register the watch. I've just had great service. On two watches they were repaired right the first time. Communication was excellent, and it was there and back in about 2 weeks. The only complaints I've heard seemed to be more certain dealer related.


----------



## sweets

I am sorry to hear of bad experiences of customer service from any brand, but specifically of Bremont for a few reasons.
Firstly, I have known them as a brand for quite a few years now (about 7), and have followed them closely.
I like their designs and their intentions as a brand and company.
And I have one, an Alt1-P (blue).

I have follwed Bremont on many forums too. One thing that seems to unite almost all experiences on the watch forums is owners' experience of their customer service, which has been almost universally good.
People seem to have got the result the want, at a reasonable cost, in a comparatively lightning quick time.

So it is sad to hear of a counter example. And I understand that this may have soured your appreciation for the brand. And it is probably no comfort to you that you are in a tiny minority in having a bad customer experience of their servicing.

But please do not expect anything faster, more intelligent or cheaper from anyone else.
I was recently quoted £800 for a replacement 18mm IWC bracelet in SS, and an 8 week wait for a service, which would have cost £600, even though this was for a meca-quartz movement (and not an automatic chronograph - the most complicated thing to service).

D


----------



## WatchOutChicago

I've only had absolutely wonderful experiences when dealing with their customer service!


----------



## Nishant

The ABSOLUTE BEST CS I HAVE EVER EXPERIENCED AS A WIS.

Lemons exist and it is inevitable. I had a problem with my relatively new watch and they took care of everything [twice] including back and forth shipping .. No questions asked.

Miles ahead of industry standards.



samanator said:


> I think 99% of the people here would say that Bremont CS is at least twice as good as anyone else. Since we really don't know all the details here I'll hold judgement based on my experience.
> 
> Merged threads since it was the same OP and same subject.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

^ certainly agree. I've been fortunate to meet Mike (US market guy) and Nick English as well. Both guys are very approachable and will do just about anything to provide complete satisfaction.


----------



## RegF

Well, after my experience last year with my MBII going wonky on setting, I had an excellent experience in getting it seen to

It wasn't fast, taking many, many weeks, but I am on the other side of the planet.

It doesn't get worn lot, but more often than many of the other 60 as I really like the thing

It just seems that maybe it is not as robust as the hype would lead one to believe.

It now on its way back around the planet for yet another date-setting jam, slightly different this time.

the crew have all been super helpful and polite, but I'm still worried if this is a pettern other MBii owners have experienced?

Also I have not had free shipping before, but asked for it this time and they agreed to refund my costs.

So no complaints on the people or the handling, just the robustness of the thing with only a couple of months warranty to go, much of which is likely to be spent on the workshop bench queue, judging by last time

Am I unlucky, paranoid or just being sensitive?


----------



## nsx_23

I've been eyeing an MB3, so definitely watching this thread with interest. I guess like every other watch brand there will always be lemons, but being a smaller brand servicing is definitely something that I'm thinking about. Having to send the watch back and forth to the UK sounds time consuming.....


----------



## Vig2000

nsx_23 said:


> Having to send the watch back and forth to the UK sounds time consuming.....


That won't be the case for long. The brand is in the process of staffing up their NYC service center, so for those of us here in the U.S., there will be a domestic channel should the need arise for repair or service.


----------



## RegF

My MB II got back to me today after its 2nd trip back to the old country.

The service and communication from them was great.

After other comments on here I asked for and have been offered a refund on my shipping costs to them for the first time

The nice surprise on arrival was another free strap, this time a black rubber number.

I think it must be having problems since I have not yet exited an aircraft via one of the model's namesake Martin Baker ejection seats and it just needs the 10G kick in the pants to settle things into place.

Either that or it has spotted me for the wimp that I am and keeps arranging to go home in the hope of finding a worthier owner.

I have had only good experiences with my dealings with Bremont.

My faith in my individual watch is a little fragile at the moment, but we'll see how that goes

Still looks great.


----------



## 71eh

My experiences with customer service it just fabulous. When my rubber strap keeper was broken after 2 months from the purchase, I called customer service and they are patiently listening my situation and within two weeks they send a new rubber strap without any question. top notch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## topcat30093

I have recently bought a 2010-11 preowned Solo which I have sent for a service.

My experience so far of their CS has been first class. They are prompt with their replies and have answered all my questions todate.

I look forward to seeing the end result of the service


----------



## unimatrixzer0

I'm glad to hear that there's either been a major improvement in their customer service or perhaps the issue OP had was isolated. I was about to pass on the brand until I continued reading. Just wish they had more AD closer to me. They're all at least an hour+ away from me.


----------



## voiceman

Anyone have an update on their Customer Service from Bremont? Any experience with a US based repair center?


----------



## Statos

voiceman said:


> Anyone have an update on their Customer Service from Bremont? Any experience with a US based repair center?


I sent my ALT1-P in for a full service Jan. 2017 but it had to be shipped to the UK. Wont be done until the end of March.


----------



## flintsghost

WOW! These CS horror stories have convinced me. I was considering buying an MB II. But you have convinced me that it is best to move along to some other brand. I appreciate the candid and honest reports. Thanks folks. Sorry Bremont I won't be your customer.


----------



## Betterthere

flintsghost said:


> WOW! These CS horror stories have convinced me. I was considering buying an MB II. But you have convinced me that it is best to move along to some other brand. I appreciate the candid and honest reports. Thanks folks. Sorry Bremont I won't be your customer.


That seems to be an odd conclusion reading this whole thread. OP posted back in 2014 and only 5 posts on WUS all related to complaining about bremont. Only saw one other poster complaining. But it's your money and best to be satisfied.


----------



## Vig2000

Betterthere said:


> That seems to be an odd conclusion reading this whole thread. OP posted back in 2014 and only 5 posts on WUS all related to complaining about bremont. Only saw one other poster complaining. But it's your money and best to be satisfied.


Right, I wouldn't put too much stock in the OP's comments. Aside from all of his five posts complaining about Bremont, he or she seemingly disappeared from the face of the Earth a day after joining this forum:


----------



## BC321

There is no better customer service than Bremont in this industry. They go above and beyond to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Old thread but funny. I had my PO 8500 sent to Omega to fix the bezel. It took over 9 weeks to get back. My Ball hydro was serviced (before I sold it) and it took 8 weeks. Most of the big companies take forever. With Omega, there was no updates, and no one to call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

jimiwilli said:


> Old thread but funny. I had my PO 8500 sent to Omega to fix the bezel. It took over 9 weeks to get back. My Ball hydro was serviced (before I sold it) and it took 8 weeks. Most of the big companies take forever. With Omega, there was no updates, and no one to call.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense that you're more likely to get caught up in the bureaucracy of the bigger guys.


----------



## samanator

OP seems to just have some ax to grind where as the thread shows it is the opposite of the majorities experience and we will never have the real story. Closing thread.


----------

